# My new custom Master Magic



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2009)

Made from a couple of broken magics I had lying around. I came up with the idea and Dan Cohen made the design for me. Thanks Dan.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 27, 2009)

HAHA
How did you make it?


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2009)

Nice. As it should be.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 27, 2009)

So much win


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> HAHA
> How did you make it?



I just took apart 2 magics and removed the inserts, then followed the instructions for custom master magic on Lucas' magic page: http://cube.garron.us/magic.htm

I think Dan made the inserts in photoshop.


----------



## joey (May 27, 2009)

yo dawg
we heard you hate magic, so we put 'magic sucks' in your master magic so you can see 'magic sucks' while you solve your master magic.


----------



## Edam (May 27, 2009)

Oh! Sucks, that makes a hell of a lot more sense than what i thought:
ScS Uk..
http://www.scs.co.uk/


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 27, 2009)

Edam said:


> Oh! Sucks, that makes a hell of a lot more sense than what i thought:
> ScS Uk..
> http://www.scs.co.uk/



LOL (message too short)


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

nice
where can I get stings for my magic


----------



## shelley (May 27, 2009)

I suppose you could rip them out of a bee.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 27, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> nice
> where can I get *stings* for my magic



Spell fail 



shelley said:


> I suppose you could rip them out of a bee.



I agree completely


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

Didn't expect that. I thought the solved state would say "MASTER".


----------



## panyan (May 28, 2009)

thats cool


----------

